# My rack New look.



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

We added a sand spike holder and cleaned it up. Here it is on its new home a Tahoe. It holds 4 sandspikes but he only had 2.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

nice werk fellas......

Looks like I'm tha last memeber of the A/C that ain't got a Shooter's custom yet......


Freakin Neil would get a White Chevy......Have fun keepin her clean..

Scweet ride NTKG - what did you do with the old rack off the Pilot?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Scweet ride NTKG - what did you do with the old rack off the Pilot?


If you nice to him, he might give you a deal. 

Nice work fellas... they're just look better and better. I want mine redone.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice ride Neil...roomy and new. Can't wait to spill fish sploooge on it... sweet set up with the rack as well....congrats!


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

*Nice Rack*

It's kinda weird saying that to a man
but not trying to highjack the tread but how would one contact Mr Shooter? thanks,,,Bill


----------

